# what is the biggest FISH you caught out of the scioto river



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

mine is a 20lb carp. and a 13lb cat


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

A 28 inch saugeye. Did not weigh it but my geuss it was about 8-9 pounds.


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

36'' 32 lb carp
30'' 21 lb shovel head
26'' 12lb channel
21'' 4.75 lb smallmouth
17'' white crappie
38'' 10lb norhtern pike
20'' 4lb saugeye
18'' 1.5lb whitebass (guesse on weight)

and some other that i can't remember right now
Scioto is my favorite place to fish doesn't hurt that i live less than 2 mins from there


----------



## getitgetit (Apr 21, 2009)

hey about's were do you fish for catfish i fish down there at the confluence park


----------



## awfootball (Aug 10, 2005)

Mine was a 37 inch carp did not get a weight on it though


----------



## NLC25 (Jan 21, 2008)

20" Smallie.

A big sucker too but I didn't really measure it.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Well I have caught large carp while bass fishing that I didn't get a weight on, but since I fish it strictly for bass I can tell you my biggest bass out of the scioto is a 4.02lb Largemouth.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

35lb shovelhead. the further south you go the bigger the flatheads get. caught it near chillicothe. hooked plenty of others that i lost due to inadequate tackle. i wouldnt be shocked if there has been 75lb+ flats caught in the scioto, especially towards portsmouth and waverly


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Approx. 25lb shovel while saugeye fishing. Also caught a drum that had to be 10 lbs.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

33 lb carp.

In the non-fish category I once pulled out a 22' long log on my big cat rod haha.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

mainstem scioto, 3in bluebreast darter


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

> mainstem scioto, 3in bluebreast darter


You showed me that one! That was a nice one but i don't understand why you sleep with your darters under your pillow?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Because darters are freakin cool.


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

31 lb carp. Caught and released in my garden.


----------



## dkirby (Apr 21, 2009)

17 inch Small mouth.


----------



## dkirby (Apr 21, 2009)

17 inch Smallmouth


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

My wife fell in (when I was still married)
Does that count?


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

capt-hook said:


> My wife fell in (when I was still married)
> Does that count?


Oh Snap! Why thats what we call there a sea cow matey!



31" Carp
33" Channel
20" Smallie


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

capt-hook said:


> My wife fell in (when I was still married)
> Does that count?



Only if she wasn't foul hooked.


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

29.75" S-eye 

22.5" Smallmouth (Tried to eat a 7" Bluegill )

25lb Flathead.

19" White Bass (could have bee a wiper)

Seen some monster Crappie come out of there too, 15-18" range, although I have yet to catch one that big.


----------



## striperswiper (Oct 14, 2008)

mine is a 58lbFlatty 49"long but me and my uncle was fishing down toward waverly he went down to get his pole it hopped up into his hand and the fight was on lol he fought it for maybe 5Min.then you started hearing squeeking and stuuf then you heard cracking and then SNAP!!! there went the line the reel and the pole!!!The reel fell apart and the pole was cracked!Q it was a 30lb Spincast on a 30lb.SouthBend it was just bought that morning too!Then like 10Min later i hook a monster on a 8lbMitchell Spinning reel and a 15lb 6'6"UglyStik it broke the line after about 10Min (65lbSpiderBraid)What a THRILL!!!!


----------



## slystarnes (May 3, 2008)

This doesn't necessarily go in this post, but I figured Scioto fisherman may be the best to ask. I heard from a coworker that there is something in the works at the mayor's office to outlaw fishing in the Scioto inside of Columbus. Did anyone else hear that, or does anyone know anything else about it?


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Have not heard that. I can assure you it is BS. You can bow hunt within the city of Columbus...with written permission.


----------



## trofybassinassasin (Aug 4, 2008)

17 inch largemouth, around 3 pounds.


----------

